# Cyrus-Great Western Manufacturing Co. Just acquired



## chetou (Aug 4, 2011)

Howdy folks, this bike purchase has prompted me to post and see if anybody has any more information than the headbadge can provide.  There is a layer of poorly applied paint over the original looking bluegrey enamel/white pinstriping.  Rear hub is New Departure Model A, and front hub is unmarked.  The crankset is marked Farber, and the Bars and Stem are the Hussey adjustable models, which seem to be rare/valuable according to other forums.  I was really just hoping to get some more information and had really hoped to mostly just builds this as a rider.  I have a set of Velocity wood grain rims, and have been looking for some early hubs in decent shape to lace them up with.  A friend had mentioned that re-nickeling the bars/stem and cranks would be a good idea.  Anybody have thoughts?  Thanks in advance for any help? By the way the woman I bought it from claimed it was built in 1915....

Chad


----------



## bricycle (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice score, and Welcome to the CABE!  
I wouldn't touch a thing, a beaut the way she is. I think the date is spot on! Replating just empties your wallet...lol!
Good luck, bri.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Aug 4, 2011)

I agree with bricycle, don't change a thing. If you re-plate the parts will stand out like a sore thumb. The patina on that is awesome. Fauber(not Farber, I think)on the crank.


----------



## pelletman (Aug 4, 2011)

Sweet bike!  700c 38mm tubulars will fit it too.


----------



## chetou (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah, I think you guys are right.  The rims are not in great condition, and I am afraid to bring up spoke tension to make them rideable. I am looking for a 36 hole rear hub, and a 32 hole front to lace into some clincher rims (velocity wood grain) to make it a reliable rider.  It would be cool if the hubs had a similar patina to the other nickle on the bike.  Finding a front hub with a 5/16 axle is proving very difficult! The rear hub seems to be locked up, although I have not had it apart yet. If anybody knows of the hubs i need, send me a message!  Thanks for all the input!

Chad


----------



## Wikicollecting (Aug 9, 2011)

Great looking bike - thanks for posting


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Check out the Ghisallo rims*

If you want to ride wood rims, check out bikefanatyk@blogspot for his awesome wood wheels. Pricey, but killer clinchers. I run Electra Amsterdam type 40c x 700c cream colored tires on my old Mead.


----------



## CrownKing (Oct 26, 2011)

*Cyrus*

hey Chad, awesome find! It is very exciting to see another survivor from this factory. The date on this is close to accurate, at 1914-15-16. It can be dated by crank design, paint color, and sprocket machining........This is a great original specimen, and as a historian I wouldn't touch a thing on this bike.  These rims will take a lot of riding, if there is no damage to the spokes or rust. Wheelmen members ride hundreds of miles on these every year, and plenty of racers too.

Thanks for posting pics....any questions, LMK.

Richard
Historian/Great Western Mfg. Co.


----------



## axsepul (Oct 27, 2011)

nice, headbadge picture is a bit fuzzy. how about a better one


----------



## chetou (Nov 14, 2011)

*Cyrus Update*



CrownKing said:


> hey Chad, awesome find! It is very exciting to see another survivor from this factory. The date on this is close to accurate, at 1914-15-16. It can be dated by crank design, paint color, and sprocket machining........This is a great original specimen, and as a historian I wouldn't touch a thing on this bike.  These rims will take a lot of riding, if there is no damage to the spokes or rust. Wheelmen members ride hundreds of miles on these every year, and plenty of racers too.
> 
> Thanks for posting pics....any questions, LMK.
> 
> ...










Sorry for the late update on this bike, I havnt been to the forum for a while and just realized a couple more people have replied to my original post.  Thanks to all who had ideas,and suggestions.  This is the Cyrus dressed up with Velocity P-35 wood grain rims and older hubs.  She is very close to being able to be ridden.  The steerer tube has a bulge where the quill stem fits and prevents the stem from tightening down all the way.  The bars will rotate if ridden.  I am not sure how to go about fixing this problem....
Richard, I would love to pick your brain about this company, and my bike.  Do you have literature about these bikes?  Or early photos?  Thanks in advance for any help!

Chad

Chad


----------



## fattommy (Nov 14, 2011)

*wheelfanatyk*

Lamo63 is that your Mead pictured on wheelfanatyk?
Tommy


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes, that's mine and they are great wheels!


----------



## okmain (Dec 13, 2015)

my crown great western that I have owned since 1977. Haven't done anything other than a light coat of mineral oil many years ago. now want to really dig into this. thanks.


----------



## shoe3 (Dec 14, 2015)

Love love love this Cyrus tight bike


----------

